# XCode and Database Access



## KenDRhyD (Jul 2, 2006)

Does anyone know of Cocoa frameworks for accessing common databases, especially MySQL? I have been developing one for SQLite, based loosely on the classes from .Net, but I am not yet happy with the results (although the code is working, I have not turned it into a framework yet, and it is a bit awkward).

I know that Core Data exists, but it does not permit me to write generic database queries and updates.


----------



## boyfarrell (Jul 3, 2006)

Bit out of my depth here when talking about databases and CoreData but I suggest you post on one of the apple lists, probably the cocoa dev mailing list would be best.

lists.apple.com

I thought that you could use coredata as a 'wrapper' for SQLite?

Here is a snip from a recent post over there,


> SQLite is a nice backend for ANY programming project that would like to dump data into a SQL database, and you can actually open a CoreData-managed SQLite data file using the cli utility, and peruse the tables that are used to store your data.



Dan.


----------

